#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-05
<RawChid> trijntje, had je trouwens ngo wat pakketten weer grijs gemaakt?
<RawChid> ipv rood
<RawChid> En Checkbox staat er twee keer. Welke moeten we nu aan werken?
<RawChid> trijntje
<RawChid> ^
<trijntje> RawChid: oja, daar zal ik even naar kijken
<trijntje> in theorie zou het niet uit moeten maken, omdat ze vertalingen delen. Maar in de praktijk werkt dat volgens mij nog niet zo super
<trijntje> hey, is de wiki editor in monospace? Het is een stuk leesbaarder iig
<trijntje> RawChid: ik heb de upstream checkbox verwijderd
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant. :)
<tiempjuuh> Hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hoi tiempjuuh
<leoquant> commandoline, bedankt voor je JFL project inzet. moet het nog uitproberen. dwz de nieuwste update
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries :)\
<StefandeVries> Morgen eerste examen orgelspel. :)
<leoquant> o? wwarvoor?
<StefandeVries> Dan ben ik oproepbaar voor gemeenten en 'al uw feesten en partijen'. :p
<leoquant> lol ツ
<leoquant> succes
<leoquant> back laters
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-06
<Idroy_> hallo
<Idroy_> leoquant, in welke channel zit de meeting voor vanavond? In deze neem ik aan of in #ubuntu-nl-meeting? Ik zal er vanavond wel zijn, ook al zou ik nu nog niet echt wat kunnen toevoegen aan de meeting, maarja ik ben er in ieder geval wel :P
<leoquant> hier in dit kanaal Idroy_
<Idroy_> okay :)
<StefandeVries> En dank voor de heads-up, Idroy_. Was het even vergeten. :)
<Idroy_> Ghehe, geen probleem hoor :P
<RawChid> leoquant!
<RawChid> Welcome back
<leoquant> RawChid, !
<RawChid> Goede vakantie gehad?
<leoquant> jawel, in zekere zin
<leoquant> en jij bent afgestudeerd? congrats
<CasW> RawChid is afgestudeerd? Gefeliciteerd!
<StefandeVries> I'll triple that; RawChid, gefeliciteerd!
<StefandeVries> (waarom wist ik dat niet?)
<RawChid> Ja zeker!
<RawChid> Bedankt!
<Idroy_> Gefeliciteerd RawChid! :)
<RawChid> Moet nu ff weg. Boodschappen eten enzo. Tot straks bij de meeting
<Idroy_> ik ga ook
<Idroy_> cya later
<Idroy_> hallo
<OerHeks> hoi Idroy_
<StefandeVries> Hallo Idroy_
<r0n__> Gegroet, medestrijders ......
<RawChid> Een goede avond
<StefandeVries> hallo r0n__
<StefandeVries> En daar is leoquant
<RawChid> Ssht, nu allemaal serieus jonges
<leoquant> liever niet
 * StefandeVries bergt de Duvel maar weer op.
<leoquant> om 20.00 ben ik weg overigens, als iemand het dan over wil nemen
<leoquant> graag
<r0n__> Zo belangrijk is GTST toch niet ?
<leoquant> LOL
<StefandeVries> Als je wilt, leoquant, wil ik het nadien wel afsluiten.
<leoquant> mooi
<StefandeVries> Kan je met gerust hart je soap bekijken. ;)
<r0n__> haha
<leoquant> zaterdagavond kijk ik idd zoiets
<leoquant> lewis /wallander
<RawChid> Ik wil wel alvast aankondigen dat je aan mij niet veel gaat hebben de komende tijd
<leoquant> geniale serie wordt sherlock
<leoquant> ok RawChid
<RawChid> Vanaf november waarschijnlijk geheel offline voor een tijdje
<Ronnie> ik was de meeting alweer bijna vergeten
<leoquant> net een mens die RawChid
<StefandeVries> Afwezig ben ik vanaf april, ongeveer. Examens.
<Ronnie> hahah
<leoquant> ga je op reis? werk?
<RawChid> Op reis leoquant!
<leoquant> yes!!!!!!!!!
<RawChid> Vanavond of morgen ga ik tickets boeken
<Idroy_> nice
<leoquant> indeed
<leoquant> zullen we beginnen al?
<leoquant> ik bedoel....
<RawChid> Ik zie nog geen hannie hier
<leoquant> klopt
<RawChid> Maar we kunnen opzich wel beginnen met de notulen van de vorige keer
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> Rustig...
<leoquant> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep  6 17:26:30 2011 UTC.  The chair is leoquant. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<RawChid> Dat is punt 1 :P
<leoquant> topic notulen van RawChid van vorige vergadering zonder leden en agenda
<RawChid> Lol
<leoquant> #topic notulen van RawChid van vorige vergadering zonder leden en agenda
<StefandeVries> Weinig aan de hand, lijkt me.
<RawChid> Wat  heb ik daarmee te maken?
<leoquant> nix
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> #topic
<RawChid> Bij deze wil ik voorstellen dat we elke keer aan het begin een notulist kiezen
<RawChid> Hoeft niet veel werk te zijn
<RawChid> Dit keer offer ik me op als niemand anders graag wil
<leoquant> meetingology, is stuk
<meetingology> leoquant: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> @stommebot
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: "stommebot" is not a valid command.
<leoquant> #topic notulist
<StefandeVries> Dan neem ik de volgende keer die taak op me, RawChid.
<RawChid> Trouwens, ik notuleer altijd tijdens de meeting. Achteraf is het erg weinig werk dan
<leoquant> #idea notulist
<leoquant> ?
<RawChid> Punt 2 dan maar?
<leoquant> #topic mwanzo schema: voortgang?
<leoquant> ik maak die wel
<leoquant> #action leoquant maakt schema
<meetingology> ACTION: leoquant maakt schema
<leoquant> hoi hannie
<hannie> hey leoquant
<hannie> Gaan we hier kletsen?
<leoquant> #topic Mogelijk toevoegen leden of 1 lid aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.
<leoquant> Idroy_, als lid van het team
<leoquant> #vote
<meetingology> Please vote on:
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<RawChid> hannie: we waren al rustig begonnen.
<StefandeVries> +1
<Ronnie> +1
<OerHeks> +1
<hannie> +1
<leoquant> +1
<RawChid> Je hebt nog niets gemist
<r0n__> +1
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<StefandeVries> Fantastische artwork, een goede toevoeging imho. :)
<leoquant> ok meetingology .....:/
<RawChid> Idroy_ heeft al leuke dingen gedaan ja :)
<leoquant> vind ik wel
<hannie> gaat ook aan de slag voor jfl
<RawChid> \o/
<Ronnie> mee eens
<leoquant> alvast dank Idroy_
<leoquant> welkom!
<Ronnie> Idroy_: proficiat !
<Idroy_> yay :D
<hannie> Idroy_, welkom
<Idroy_> dankje :-)
<leoquant> ik voeg je later toe via launchpad
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> meetingology, is stuk toch:
<meetingology> leoquant: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<leoquant> #topic Nieuwe seizoen: workshops. Wie doet wat. Ideeen.
<hannie> Van mij mag Python een vervolg krijgen
<leoquant> ik ga weer irc geven...
<StefandeVries> Ik heb geen onderwerp dat ik kan 'onderwijzen'.
<Ronnie> ik haal helaas of van mijn eerdere idee om een cursus django te doen. Daar heb ik nu helaas geen tijd voor
<CasW> Ik ga binnenkort bij mij op school iets doen, misschien GameMaker, misschien iets 'echts', zo ja, dan kan ik dat ook nog wel op IRC herhalen ;)
<Ronnie> haal = kaak, of = af
<leoquant> CasW, prima
<leoquant> en leuk
<leoquant> commandoline wil ook door
<hannie> leoquant, is jouw irc-les een herhaling of nieuw?
<leoquant> met python
<leoquant> ik ga iets andere aanpak doen hannie ...
<StefandeVries> En ik heb toegezegd commandoline waar nodig te helpen.
<leoquant> met jfl
<leoquant> StefandeVries, mooi en waar
<hannie> jullie zijn een goed duo ;)
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> jij hannie ?
<leoquant> met vertalen?
<hannie> ik heb mijn handen echt vol aan vertalen en alles wat erbij hoort
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> anders zou ik die/dat kunnen geven?
<leoquant> infrastructuur uitleggen?
<hannie> introductie vertalen mag je doen van mij
<RawChid> We hebben net een aantal nieuwe aanmeldingen voor het vertaalteam
<leoquant> doe ik dat
<hannie> geweldig!
<leoquant> RawChid, goed nieuws
<RawChid> Misschien kunnen we met die lui een keer gezamelijk een sessie houden
<leoquant> goed idee
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad goed nieuws.
<RawChid> Dat wil ik wel een keer doen.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn soms nogal wat stukken onvertaald, of slecht vertaald.
<leoquant> RawChid, top
<hannie> StefandeVries, dat gaat gelukkig steeds beter
<leoquant> anderen nog ideetjes?
<RawChid> hannie, heb je na deze meeting eventjes tijd
<RawChid> Om daarover te praten
<hannie> RawChid, voor jou altijd
<leoquant> kijk de wiki blijft ons ijkpunt om dingen te organiseren
<leoquant> ik doe pr voor de workshops
<leoquant> en coordineer de zaak
<hannie> cursisten werven is een vak apart
<leoquant> zoals vorig jaar dus
<RawChid> Zelf doe ik het liever anderson
<RawChid> andersom*
<OerHeks> potentiele cursisten weven via irc chat ging best leuk
<hannie> wat andersom?
<leoquant> publiek werven bedoel je?
<RawChid> Zoals nu bij vertaalteam hannie. Als er een groep(je) ge-interesseerden is, bedenk ik daar wel een workshop omheen
<leoquant> ah zo
<hannie> ah, dat is ook een manier ja
<RawChid> Dat is mijn voorkeur, meer niet.
<CasW> En ik zie eigenlijk geen problemen in beide manieren gebruiken.
<leoquant> introductie askubuntu, is dat een workshop?
<CasW> (Dus wij organiseren spul, en als er toevallig voorkeuren zijn, maken wij er een workshop voor)
<hannie> leoquant, moeten we misschien via het forum een enquete houden over wat mensen boeit?
<CasW> s/voorkeuren/geïnsteresseerden/
<leoquant> hannie, goed punt, wees RawChid mij ook eens op
<CasW> Ja, +1
<OerHeks> ik merk dat een basis-cursus command line wel animo heeft.
<hannie> RawChid, heeft ervaring met enquêtes houden
<StefandeVries> OerHeks +1
<leoquant> CasW, misschien eerst inventariseren en inschrijven
<OerHeks> maar ik zal dat idee spuien op den wiki :-)
<leoquant> ok OerHeks
<RawChid> OerHeks, dat had ik al als iedee toegevoegd!
<hannie> OerHeks, dat zie ik ook wel zitten, cursus command line
<RawChid> Workshop WerkenMetDeTerminal
<leoquant> ik ook
<hannie> Doen!
<OerHeks> basis cursus, en als lekker makertje een vervolg ?
<CasW> Ja, graag
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop  <- staat hier al bij
<StefandeVries> Mooi, dan kan daar invulling aan gegeven worden. :)
<RawChid> OerHeks, ja precies! Als het enthousiast ontvangen wordt gaan we gewoon verder
<RawChid> Is er nu iemand hier die dit wil doen?
<hannie> En Artwork, is daar een cursus in te geven?
<leoquant> Idroy_, ?
<Idroy_> hmmm, ik denk het wel
<leoquant> zou leuk zijn hoor
<hannie> Zou ik ook heel leuk vinden
<Ronnie> Idroy_: cursus inkscape of gimp?
<RawChid> Is dat niet veeeel makkelijker via youtube...
<leoquant> vectorlike etc.
<Idroy_> inkscape, denk ik dan
<Idroy_> maar, het is wel lastig om dat via irc te doen denk ik
<hannie> RawChid, bedoel je een videootje plaatsen op youtube?
<Idroy_> misschien een geschreven tutorial ofzo, met een hele zooi plaatjes
<RawChid> hannie, ja, en die zijn er al genoeg...
<leoquant> Idroy_, je kunt andere media naast irc gebruiken
<Idroy_> stap voor stap ofzo
<leoquant> juist
<hannie> Persoonlijk vind ik in de klas zitten veel leuker
<Idroy_> RawChid +1, je kan er wel heel veel over vinden
<leoquant> vragen stellen aan youtube kan niet
<RawChid> hannie, vooral vraag/antwoord is handig aan de klas ja
<hannie> Misschien een combinatie?
<leoquant> hannie, +1
<Ronnie> is er niets op te zetten met scherm delen (of een bepaald venster)?
<RawChid> Streamen via JustForLeanring
<leoquant> tuurlijk
<RawChid> :P
<hannie> In de klas kan je mensen wijzen wat interessant is op youtube. Leken zien door de bomen het bos niet
<OerHeks> vind het wiel niet 2x uit idd.
<leoquant> Idroy_, denk er gewoon even over
<Idroy_> ja, inderdaad
<leoquant> vraag en antwoordspel is erg leuk
<hannie> We hoeven ons niet te vervelen de komende tijd :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<OerHeks> het word kouder, gezellig :-D
<CasW> Hmm, dit doet me denken, is het niet leuk / handig om een soort "schatkist" te hebben ergens, op de wiki of zo, met allerhande "tips" (bijvoorbeeld voor goede tutorialfimpjes op youtube of mooie software)?
<leoquant> ah, piraat
<RawChid> CasW, ja hoor.
<r0n__> Een wiki pagina met links naar (Youtube) films .......
<hannie> CasW, is dat niet erg subjectief, wat goed is en wat niet
<CasW> Dat klopt, ja
<OerHeks> share your bookmarks ..
<leoquant> mwha alles is subjectief
<CasW> Maar maakt dat veel uit, dat zoiets subjectief is?
<RawChid> Maar we dwalen een beetje af. Zijn er nog meer idee-en voor workshops?
<leoquant> nee CasW
<RawChid> Artwork heb ik genoteerd
<Idroy_> ik weet niet, eigenlijk is het wel een goed idee eigenlijk
<hannie> nee, eigenlijk niet, die schatkist is ook een goed idee
<leoquant> RawChid, indeed
<leoquant> ik heb geen ideetjes meer
<Idroy_> hannie, inderdaad
<OerHeks> jawel Idroy_ , bedenk dat je het niet alleen hoeft te doen.
<CasW> Ik zou nog wel graag die "Inleiding tot de basisfuncties van Ubuntu" vervuld zien, maar ik denk niet dat ik de persoon is die dat goed genoeg zou kunnen doen ;)
<leoquant> wie wel he...
<RawChid> CasW, wat stel je je daar bij voor?
<hannie> tijd he....
<hannie> of het niet hebben ervan
<CasW> Standaard dingen als het softwarecentrum, waar zijn alle instellingen te vinden, welke browsers / emailcliënten, dat soort dingen
<CasW> Voor de echt basisdingen, voor "digibeten"
<RawChid> OKe
<leoquant> CasW, huisje boompje internet: flash/etc/etc
<CasW> Ja
<hannie> CasW, ik zou zelf meer denken aan dingen die je niet in de boeken/handleidingen vindt
<leoquant> prima
<CasW> Precies
<RawChid> Je zou kunnen beginnen met een opzet. Gewoon bullets met wat je wilt vertellen en behandelen. Ik zou je best verder willen helpen dan
<CasW> Ja, oké, bedankt
<leoquant> what about security en ubuntu?
<RawChid> Echter sta ik zelf niet zo dicht bij beginnende digibeten
<CasW> Nee, ik ook niet, maar goed
<RawChid> Zelfs mijn oma kan nu mailen, dus ik ken ze niet meer :P
<hannie> iedereen kan nog bijleren, ook je oma
<leoquant> maken van apparmor profielen
<RawChid> leoquant, interessant onderwerp
<hannie> ken ik niet
<leoquant> sandboxinglike stuff
<RawChid> Persoonlijk vind ik dat ook erg leuk. Maar heb geen tijd daar nu aan te werken
<RawChid> Misschien over een jaar een keer :P
<leoquant> hmm ik ben te pril met dat
<OerHeks> basus virtual box ?
<StefandeVries> Maar, past zo'n onderwerp binnen Ubuntu?
<RawChid> Ik zet em anders sowieso bij de idee-en
<StefandeVries> of Mwanzo?
<leoquant> security? jawel toch
<leoquant> RawChid, doe ik
<RawChid> Ubuntu Hardening
<leoquant> zoiets
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<hannie> RawChid is nu een geleerde op dat gebied
<leoquant> muziek en ubuntu
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ? ツ
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft niet veel met Mwanzo/Ubuntu te maken, maar..is goed. Challenge accepted. :P
<leoquant> haha
<RawChid> StefandeVries: als er vraag naar is, why not
<StefandeVries> Moeten we misschien later even dieper op in gaan.
<leoquant> alles iventariseren we eerst StefandeVries
<leoquant> via het forum/listen
<RawChid> Maar misschien niet verkeerd om ons hogere doel in het achterhoofd te houden. Mensen betrekken bij het bijdragen aan Ubuntu (community)
<leoquant> of er belangstelling voor is
<leoquant> yes dat is nieuwkomers begeleiden, de andere poot van mwanzo
<RawChid> Als er niet veel meer is kunnen we misschien zo afsluiten?
<leoquant> +1
<RawChid> Kan leo nog lekker zelf met zn hamertje slaan :P
<leoquant> wacht even
<leoquant> de notulen, wie doet die?
<RawChid> Ik
<leoquant> meetingology, is stuk
<meetingology> leoquant: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> np, ik heb ze al klaar
<leoquant> StefandeVries, neem je even over?
 * leoquant moet gaan nu!
<RawChid> Gewoon afsluiten nu toch?
<leoquant> dag
<r0n__> doei
<RawChid> Dag leoquant
<StefandeVries> Er is niks meer te bespreken toch?
<hannie> leoquant, werkte het commando start meeting niet?
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep  6 18:01:12 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-09-06-17.26.moin.txt
<OerHeks> :-)
<RawChid> Eerste keer een snelle korte vergadering
<r0n__> Dan ook allemaal de groeten uit Zeeland .........
<RawChid> De eveneens korte notulen staan hier: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-09-06
<hannie> tot de volgende keer!
<RawChid> Oke, even over een workshop vertalen hannie
<hannie> RawChid, wat wilde je voorstellen?
<RawChid> Heb er nog niet over nagedacht
<hannie> goed zo
<RawChid> Maar er zijn volgens mij een stuk of 4 nieuwe mensen die willen helpen
<hannie> ach, dacht dat je zei dat je erover had nagedacht
<RawChid> En lijkt me mooi als we met zn allen samenkomen
<RawChid> Kan iedereen vragen stellen en kunnen we wat dingen uitleggen
<RawChid> Zodat het niet dubbel hoeft
<hannie> In principe wel ja, maar ik heb enige bedenkingen over de kwaliteit van vele nieuwkomers
<hannie> Velen denken "dat doe ik wel even", maar in de praktijk haken er veel af
<RawChid> True
<RawChid> RobinJ!
<hannie> Ik heb in het verleden veel energie gestoken in het volgen van nieuwkomers
<hannie> Nu laat ik het meer over me heen komen. De echte goeden komen echt wel bovendrijven
<RawChid> Motivatie is ook een punt ja. Uiteindelijk moet het toch echt uit de mensen zelf komen.
<hannie> Tico en Gerhard waren goede aanwinsten. RobinJ misschien ook. Zie wel dat hij nog heel wat moet leren
<RawChid> tiempjuuh had zich ook aangemeld
<hannie> We moeten ook Rob niet vergeten. Doet heeeel veel, maar wil helaas geen lid worden van het VT
<hannie> Ook Sander doet nog veel. Vandaag heb ik even een brandje moeten blussen trouwens
<RawChid> Misschien kunnen tiempjuuh en RobinJ vertellen wat ze missen? Waarze graag uitleg over zien
<RawChid> Oke
<hannie> tiempjuuh is aanwezig
<RawChid> Misschien zit ie niet achter zn computer.
<hannie> ik denk het
<RawChid> Hoe denk jij over zo'n "sessie" hannie ?
<RawChid> (ik noem het express geen workshop)
<hannie> Ik heb mijn bedenkingen.
<RawChid> Vertel
<hannie> Ik houd van persoonlijke begeleiding, maar dan moet het de investering wel waard zijn.
<hannie> Waar ik wel achter sta is een algemene introductie zoals leo gaat geven over het VT
<RawChid> Ja, los ervan kunnen de aspirant vertalers een mentor en persoonlijke begeleiding krijgen als ze dat willen
<hannie> Op zich vind ik het idee van mentor i.c.m. mailen goed
<hannie> Maar je kunt het ook omkeren, zoals jij voorstelt:
<hannie> vragen aan nieuwkomers aan welke begeleiding/informatie ze behoefte hebben
<hannie> Dus, een herleidend:
<hannie> leo doet een introductie met hulp van ons
<hannie> we vragen via mail of nieuwkomers op willen geven wat ze precies willen
<hannie> Kan je je daarin vinden?
<StefandeVries> En ik zeg maar wat: als ze nou eens een proefvertaling moeten maken?
<RawChid> Lijkt me niet verkeerd.
<hannie> StefandeVries, dat is een goede opmerking. In principe zijn hun suggesties een soort test, maar we zouden ook een proefvertaling kunnen opstellen.
<RawChid> StefandeVries zoiets doen we sowieso al. Nieuwe leden kunnen suggesties doen, en die kijken de vertalers met volledige rechten dan na
<RawChid> Ik vind de huidige opzet met suggesties prima zo
<hannie> ja, dat is wel zo.
<StefandeVries> En krijgen ze daarna ook een officieel bericht; 'sorry, maar je kunt er beter mee ophouden' of 'Ga zo door.'?
<RawChid> We geven inhoudelijke feedback StefandeVries
<hannie> Dat gaat nu nog een beetje ad hoc
<RawChid> En dan zie je vaak 2 dingen: of ze gaan het verbeteren, of je hoort niets meer
<hannie> RawChid, daarom ben ik toch voorstander van een mentor toewijzen
<hannie> Nu weten we niet van elkaar wie feedback geeft aan wie
<RawChid> Het is eenmaal een feit dat je bijna nooit goed in 1 keer vertaald (ook al schrijf je perfect NL)
<RawChid> vertaalt*  (kijk naar mij)
<hannie> RawChid, zelfs de meest ervaren vertalers maken nog fouten, maar je ziet wel welke nieuwkomers echt krom vertalen
<hannie> en wij zijn geen opleidingsinstituut
<RawChid> Als er maar voortgang/verbetering in zit.
<RawChid> Maargoed, dit is wel duidelijk nu
<hannie> ik klink misschien wat streng
<StefandeVries> Point taken.
<hannie> RawChid, is er nog iets dat je wil bespreken?
<RawChid> Hmm, niet echt
<hannie> ok, ik vond dit wel nuttig. Tot ziens dan maar
<RawChid> Ik laat het nog even bezinken en kom er later wel op terug
<hannie> oki
<hannie> dag
<RawChid> Moet ff nog wat chores doen, laterz!
<Idroy_> ik ga ook, cya later
<Idroy_> Ronnie, is het ubuntu-nl logo gefixt? :D
<Ronnie> Idroy_, nee helaas nog niet. Thomas_de_Graaff zou jij dat kunnen doen, ik heb de rechten niet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Welk Ubuntu-NL logo? Waar?
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/HallOfFame#Ubuntu-NL Loco Logo op launchapd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Van lauchpad~ubuntu-nl ?
<Ronnie> ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 64x64?
<Ronnie> volgens mij kun je er meerdere op lp uploaden
<Ronnie> lp geeft zelf de formaten aan die gewenst zijn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> aha. ik zie het. idd. meerdere maten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal het uploaden.
<Ronnie> super!
<Ronnie> Idroy_ ^
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik heb ook even me naam in de tabellen gezet op deze wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief, bij geboden support heb ik nog niets staan, aangezien ik nog niet 6 maanden op IRC zit, oh en bij de tweede tabel heb ik forum en artwork gedaan, aangezien dat de enige dingen zijn waar ik wat support in kan geven :P
<Idroy_> nice :D
<Ronnie> goed bezig Idroy_
<Idroy_> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Done. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. goed bezig!
<Idroy_> wordt het ubuntu-nl logo dan ook automatisch geupdate op de loco teams pagina van ubuntu zelf?
<Idroy_> ah ja, hij staat daar ook :D
<Idroy_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<Idroy_> grappig om me eigen logo te zien op een andere site :)
<Ronnie> ja, die gebruikt de url van launchapd zelf
<Ronnie> ja, dat had ik ook voor het eerst met mijn release party poster
<Ronnie> en daarna met de eerste veranderingen op die loco.ubuntu.com site
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ziet er een stuk beter uit dat nieuwe logo. :D
<Ronnie> zekers
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat rood wit blauw kon echt niet meer.
<Ronnie> haha idd, netzoals het oude forum thema :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je toch bezig bent.. het logo boven aan deze pagina is ook aan een update toe! https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members
<Thomas_de_Graaff> lol
<Ronnie> lol, helaas heb ook ik daar niets over te zeggen ;)
<Idroy_> ghehe
<Ronnie> maar als iemand met een nieuw fris ontwerp komt, kan het zomaar zijn dat die ook vervangen wordt, maar bi jde internationale gemeenschap merk ik dat voor een verandering de kwaliteit nog een stukje hogen ligth
<Ronnie> -h
<Idroy_> ye, en dan is de concurrentie ook meer
<Ronnie> Idroy_ het aantal concurrenten is int. ook niet zo groot helaas
<Idroy_> nee?
<Idroy_> hmmm ik ruik kansen.... MUHAHAHA
<Idroy_> :P
<Ronnie> alleen voor projecten die groots aangekondigd worden (countdown banner) zijn er veel ontwerpers die een poging doen. voor de rest valt het wel mee
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Ronnie> bij de countdown zittten vaak wel erg goede tussen
<Idroy_> ye
<Idroy_> ik wilde een wallpaper posten, helaas was ik net 2 dagen te laat -_-
<Idroy_> naja, volgende release maar
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> daar zaten ook wel erg goede tussen, helaas wel erg veel foto's en weinig CGI
<Idroy_> in die shortlist dan
<RawChid> Idroy_ vooral een voorstel doen!
<RawChid> Voor dat LoCo-logo
<RawChid> Als je dat leuk vindt
<Idroy_> RawChid, hmmm, ga ik denk ik ook wel doen, eerst even het JFL logo afmaken :)
<CasW> Kan ik eigenlijk nog iets doen voor JFL? Iets coden?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-07
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Rachelle & anderen :)
<Idroy_> leoquant, ik zie dat je me hebt toegevoegd aan mwanzo-team, ik heb me ook ge-subscribed aan de mailinglist
<Idroy_> commandoline, ik ga vanavond (na het eten)  weer verder met het logo voor JFL, kreeg er ineens veel ideeën bij gisteravond
<commandoline> ok, leuk :)
<CasW> Over JFL; commandoline, kan je nog hulp gebruiken? ;)
<commandoline> altijd :)
<commandoline> momenteel moet vooral het design van de webapp nog beter
<commandoline> de meeste functionaliteit is aanwezig of triviaal om te schrijven voor een eerste release
<CasW> Oké
<commandoline> maar daar is zeker nog wel wat te doen :)
<leoquant> Idroy_, goed idee te subscriben
<leoquant> aankondigingen gaan immer via de lijst
<Idroy_> dat dacht ik al, daarom heb ik het ook maar even gedaan :)
<leoquant> k
<commandoline> CasW: de code van justforlearning zit in lp:justforlearning, hoewel die geloof ik weer 's verouderd is :P
<CasW> Oké, ik moet eerst even cd's branden en covers erop zetten en zo, voor m'n moeder, dan zal ik 's even gaan kijken
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> CasW: lp:justforlearning is nu up-to-date
<CasW> Oké, mooi
<commandoline> je moet geloof ik python-tornado in
<commandoline> stalleren
<commandoline> en dan gewoon server.py starten
<commandoline> het kan zijn dat de tornado uit de repo's te oud is, in dat geval moet installeren via easy_install/pip
<commandoline> ##PyTest en ##PyTest-klas vervolgens
<commandoline> zo, dan weet je alles om 'm te starten :P
<commandoline> oja, en localhost:8080, niet te vergeten :P
<CasW> Ja, oké, ik heb het eerst nog even druk ;)
<commandoline> weet ik, maar dan heb je alles waarmee je kan testen...
<CasW> Ja, goed :)
<CasW> Ik ga de hond uitlaten.
<CasW> Terug
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
<commandoline> ik heb net de log en notulen van de vergadering van gister doorgelezen
<commandoline> is een onderwerp als websites bouwen misschien nog iets?
<commandoline> voor een cursus in de toekomst, bedoel ik.
<Ronnie> commandoline: lijkt me een zeer geschikt onderwerp
<commandoline> het is vrij handig om een beetje html te kennen bij een hoop dingen, webapplicaties, websites, opmaak van tekst in een programma, etc.
<RawChid> Basiscursus HTML?
<commandoline> zoiets denk ik idd aan dan
<RawChid> Ook handig voor wiki
<RawChid> Als je een beetje weet hoe je met styles moet omgaan e.d.
<commandoline> idd
<commandoline> nou, ik moet nog even zien in hoeverre ik dat zelf wil/kan doen.
<RawChid> Goed idee.
<RawChid> Je kunt het op zijn minst hier erbij zetten: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<commandoline> Ik heb al gezegd dat ik een cursus PyQt4 (grafische pythonapplicaties) wil doen, eventueel als alternatief Tornado (webapplicaties in python).
<commandoline> RawChid: zal ik doen.
<RawChid> Kewl
<commandoline> zo, wikipagina geupdate
<Ronnie> zozo, aan de slag met tornado ;)
<commandoline> ja, hoe zou dat nou komen :P
<Idroy_> hallo
<Ronnie> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> hey, Ronnie
<Idroy_> hmmm, best lastig dat logo...
<Idroy_> ik heb nu zeg maar een soort wifi icoon, en dan als bolletje zeg maar een mortarboard (zo'n typisch amerikaans afstudeer hoedje), en een monitor met dat ding
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-08
<RawChid> trijntje: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity/+pots/unity/nl/39/+translate
<RawChid> Er is nu trouwens weer een App Developer Week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<Idroy_> hallo
<RawChid> Dag Idroy_
<leoquant> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Sep  8 17:32:26 2011 UTC.  The chair is leoquant. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<leoquant> #topic test meetingology
<StefandeVries> Er is toch iets mis met die bot.
<leoquant> #action make bot
<meetingology> ACTION: make bot
<leoquant> #topic functioneren bot
<leoquant> #vote bot blijft
<meetingology> Please vote on: bot blijft
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<StefandeVries> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from StefandeVries
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: bot blijft
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Deadlock, casting vote may be used
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Sep  8 17:34:09 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-09-08-17.32.moin.txt
<StefandeVries> Lol :P
<leoquant> doet al meer
<leoquant> topic is stuk
<StefandeVries> Misschien goed om Alan Bell dat te laten weten.
<leoquant> indeed
<StefandeVries> of we maken een eigen bot
<leoquant> die komt er in een andere vorm
<leoquant> via jfl
<leoquant> ik contact alan
<leoquant> StefandeVries, via jfl passen we een rechtenbot toe voor orkshops
<leoquant> w
<commandoline> volgens mij werkt het gewoon?
<commandoline> hij geeft het topic alleen niet meer terug op het scherm
<leoquant> topic niet
<leoquant> klopt
<commandoline> in de logs komt het gewoon te staan...
<commandoline> ik denk dat dat wel eens een feature kan zijn :P
<leoquant> ok, dank, maar vote deed het ook niet
<commandoline> maar goed, dat horen we dan wel :)
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> bij afgelopen meeting?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> bot was echt niet in orde
<commandoline> ja, ik zie het, #endvote werkte idd niet.
<commandoline> hoewel het zou kunnen liggen aan het feit dat die vote begon met alleen '#vote' zonder onderwerp erachter
<commandoline> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-09-06-17.26.log.txt
<commandoline> 17:31:46
<leoquant> stemmen moet droog via +1 en -1 zonder commentaar ook
<leoquant> oei dat is niet in orde
<commandoline> tsja, het blijft een work-in-progress...
<leoquant> ik blijf blij met meetingology
<commandoline> ja, het scheelt best wat werk :)
<Idroy_> ik heb even feedback nodig over het JFL logo, hier kan je hem downloaden *HIJ IS DUS NOG NIET AF!* http://ubuntuone.com/p/1H0G/, als het goed is kan je hem openen in een browser
<commandoline> Ziet er al leuk uit :)
<commandoline> Het rood op de achtergrond leidt misschien iets teveel af
<Idroy_> valt zo wel lekker op ^^,
<commandoline> ja, daar zat ik ook aan te denken...
<Idroy_> commandoline, had je overigens nog andere icoontjes nodig? aangezien ik nu gewoon even niet verder kom met dat logo, misschien helpt het om even iets anders te maken
<commandoline> hannie merkte de afgelopen vergadering geloof ik nog wat op over icoontjes voor de verschillende 'deelvensters', maar dat zijn er direct dan wel heel veel...
<Idroy_> ok... wat zijn dat voor een deelvensters dan?
<commandoline> maar het gaat dan om een icoontje voor 'class', 'chat', 'question & answer', 'schedule' bijv.
<Idroy_> hoe groot?
<commandoline> nou, het hoofdlogo mag wel iets groter van mij
<Idroy_> ye, dit is een .svg he
<Idroy_> die is scaleable
<commandoline> :D
<commandoline> handig als we 'm nog eens op posterformaat moeten afdrukken :P
<Idroy_> dat is het idee ook :P, en tis erg handig voor logo's enzo
<commandoline> maar die anderen zijn bedoeld als icoontjes om de tekst wat te verduidelijken
<Idroy_> maar hoe groot moet je die icoontjes hebben? Want dan kan ik rekening houden met hoe het eruit ziet op die grootte
<commandoline> daar is iets van, eh, 32x32 wel genoeg denk ik.
<Idroy_> ok
<commandoline> ja, begrijp ik
<commandoline> ik pak er nog even wat vergelijkingsmateriaal bij, dit was uit m'n hoofd
<Idroy_> ok
<commandoline> ja, 32x32 lijkt me mooi voor icoontje naast de tekst
<commandoline> maar als jij denkt dat een beetje groter/kleiner beter is vind ik dat ook prima :)
<Idroy_> dus dan wil je een icoontje voor question, eentje voor answer, en dat het dan voor de tekst komt te staan in het venster?
<Idroy_> of wil je dat de tabs allerlei icoontjes krijgen zodat je die tabs makkelijk kan herkennen
<Idroy_> of beide?
<commandoline> icoontjes als tabs
<commandoline> question & answer is één tab in principe
<commandoline> het antwoord staat onder de vraag, zeg maar :)
<commandoline> in die tab
<Idroy_> ah ja
<commandoline> en verder is er idd een chat-tab, een classroom-tab, en een schedule-tab (iig is dat het belangrijkste, dit staat iig vast)
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> dan weet ik denk ik wel genoeg :)
<commandoline> mooi :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-09
<OerHeks> :-)
<Idroy_> commandoline, wat vind je van dit icoontje voor schedule? http://ubuntuone.com/p/1H9Q/
<commandoline> Idroy_: mooi!
<Idroy_> ik zal hem nu even in een .zip doen
<Idroy_> ik vind zelf 44x44 het mooist, hier is de zip: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1H9c/
<commandoline> 44 vind ik prima :)
<commandoline> ik zal 'm zo snel mogelijk toevoegen aan de interface :)
<Idroy_> :)
<Idroy_> de rest van de icoontjes (en het logo) komen er ook nog aan, maar die moet ik natuurlijk nog afmaken :P
<Idroy_> eind van het weekend denk ik dat ik al een stuk verder ben
<commandoline> ok, doe rustig aan, het heeft geen haast.
<Idroy_> :)
<Idroy_> commandoline, ik heb het icoontje voor de Q&A af, zeg maar wat je ervan vind: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1HBR/
<Idroy_> doe maar de 44x44 aangezien dat andere ook het best is in die maat
<Idroy_> is een simpel icoontje
<Idroy_> maar wel duidelijk als het goed is :)
<commandoline> ja, ik vind 'm prima :)
<Idroy_> :)
<commandoline> mooi
<Idroy_> ook een beetje in het zelfde kleuren schema
<commandoline> ja, dan kunnen we daar ook het thema v/d site zelf op baseren.
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Idroy_> en zwart/grijs is ook mooi neutraal
<Idroy_> imho
<commandoline> :)
<Idroy_> hey
<leoquant> goede bekomst Idroy_
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-10
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-11
<DooitzeCompaq> leoquant
<DooitzeCompaq> Is er nog steeds de vraag om een plan voor nieuwsverspreiding vanuit de gemeenschapsraad?
<DooitzeCompaq> johanvd?
<leoquant> hoi DooitzeCompaq dat is toch al besproken en op de agenda geweest?
<leoquant> op de agenda van de raad
<DooitzeCompaq> Geen idee, ik ben 8 weken naar een vakantiepark geweest om de techniek te verzorgen.
<DooitzeCompaq> Ben niet meer helemaal bij
<leoquant> daarna hebben jullie een werkgroep opgericht en hebben gebrainstormd
<DooitzeCompaq> Wie is jullie
<leoquant> dus jullie plannen kunnen, mits goed opgezet altijd via de raad besproken worden
<leoquant> weet zijn naam niet meer
<leoquant> ene luuk ofzo?
<DooitzeCompaq> Luuk?
<DooitzeCompaq> oh oke
<leoquant> ik was zelf aanwezig op jullie meeting toen
<leoquant> zag er heel goed uit
<DooitzeCompaq> Weet jij de link nog?
<leoquant> jullie ideeen
<leoquant> nee, uiteraard niet
<leoquant> sorry
<DooitzeCompaq> oke
<DooitzeCompaq> Bingo! http://typewith.me/FXaMF3UaYa
<leoquant> in ieder geval vond de raad het idee tof, en wacht op jullie presentatie
<leoquant> en uitwerking
<leoquant> dat weet ik 100% zeker
<DooitzeCompaq> oké nice
<DooitzeCompaq> TopGear heb je nu wel even tijd om naar het plan te kijken?
<TopGear> Sure
<DooitzeCompaq> http://typewith.me/FXaMF3UaYa
<DooitzeCompaq> Wil je commentaar ff in chatvenster plaatsen?
<DooitzeCompaq> TopGear
<TopGear> Ziet er goed uit.
<TopGear> Wat ik me eigenlijk afvraag, zou er de mogelijkheid zijn om, als er een nieuwe post geplaatst wordt in installatie etc (dus niet offtopic ed) een bericht op Twitter te zetten? Automatisch dus. Net zoals op (sorry voor het voorbeeld) www.hackintosh.nl
<TopGear> +DooitzeCompaq, oké?
<DooitzeCompaq> tsja
<DooitzeCompaq> Misschien moet je daar dan een andere twitteraccount voor openen
<DooitzeCompaq> UbuntuNederlandSupport
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik ga
<RawChid> Dag
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-03
<Idroy> ey oh :)
<StefandeVries> Ey Idroy
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<trijntje> zie nu toch een torrent download van i368-nl, whohoo ;)
<Cees> 07:45 <+trijntje> Cees: waarom gebruik je command line install in de uitleg? --> bedankt voor je reactie. Eigenlijk geen idee, dat is van de vorige auteur. Maar volgens mij volstaat meestal de normale install
<Cees> sry voor mijn late reactie. ging over http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallatieMiniCD
<trijntje> Cees: ah vandaar. Ik test de netboot images vaak, dus ik kan de tekst aantekeningen maken volgende keer
<trijntje> het lijkt met het beste als de gebruiker na afloop gewoon een volledig systeem heeft
<Cees> Verwijzingen naar niet-officiele pakketbronnen vindt ik niet zo'n goed idee op de wiki (lost het ene probleem op met een ander) maar kunnen we het Oracle java onderdeel dan niet beter wissen http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/JavaRuntime#Oracle_java6_pakketbron_versie
<Cees> of er moet iemand zijn die dit deel graag wil en kan onderhouden
<Cees> maar dan nog...
<Cees> kunnen we beter energie steken in OpenJDK?
<Cees> 20:08 <+trijntje> het lijkt met het beste als de gebruiker na afloop gewoon een volledig systeem heeft --> Ubuntu-desktop toevoegen, klaar.
<Cees> dat staat er nu niet duidelijk in,
<Cees> er zijn ook netboot images van Ubuntu+1
<Cees> met een wireless laptop is de netboot een leuke uitdaging denk ik
<trijntje> Cees: ja, ik hang er altijd een draadje aan. Maar het kan handig zijn als de live cd/usb niet wil starten
<Luckiboy> <Cees> Verwijzingen naar niet-officiele pakketbronnen vindt ik niet zo'n goed idee op de wiki (lost het ene probleem op met een ander) maar kunnen we het Oracle java onderdeel dan niet beter wissen http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/JavaRuntime#Oracle_java6_pakketbron_versie => Ja, ben ik het mee eens, dat artikel is sowieso al een beetje verouderd
<Cees> trijntje: heb op een andere pc een netboot gestart. Ga waar mogelijk ook de teksten uit de NL-vertaling van de installatie overnemen,
<trijntje> Cees: ah mooi, bijna alles is vertaald als het goed is
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-04
<trijntje> ping UndiFineD, heb jij dat scriptje nog waarmee je het gebruik van een ppa kan zien? Ik wil zo het pakket updaten
<leoquant> zijn er nog piraten hiero?
<CasW> Yarr. Hoezo?
<leoquant> ivm de verkiezingen
<CasW> Oh, nee. Dan niet.
<gijsbert> piraten? radio?
<timo^> jij wel dan leoquant? :)
<leoquant> piratenpartij gijsbert
<leoquant> 12 sept
<leoquant> ik stem op de kandidaat op plaats 5
<leoquant> meer zeg ik niet
<gijsbert> wat doen zij? er zijn geen galjoens meer. ;-)
<timo^> piratenpartij dus? :P (ik weet er helemaal níks van heur ;) )
<leoquant> maar ik zou ook zomaar iemand anders kunnen kiezen
<leoquant> of helemaal niet
<leoquant> ik hoor bij de 51%
<leoquant> zweversss
<timo^> mocht je je stem als verloren willen beschouwen dan kun je nog altijd de PvdD kiezen ;)
<leoquant> nou nou...:P
<gijsbert> Ik ga het stemlokaal maar in brand steken. Helpt misschien niet maar zo'n molen brand prima.
<leoquant> hoho geen revoltes hier!
 * StefandeVries <== Libertarische Partij 
<gijsbert> Ik moet toch wat. Het goede verhaal heb ik nog niet gehoord.
<leoquant> zozo
<leoquant> tarisch....
<gijsbert> Wie ik ook stem, ik schiet er niks mee op.
<leoquant> nuh
<leoquant> we zijn los
<leoquant> in ieder geval van god
<gijsbert> De een zegt dat die al mijn geld afakt, de ander pakt het gewoon af.
<leoquant> dat geeft problemen
<gijsbert> Misschien kan ik beter emigreren.
<leoquant> poeh, ik vind de bv Nl nog niet zo slecht
<gijsbert> Antartica of zo.
<leoquant> doe dan groenland
<gijsbert> Groenland?
<leoquant> suffie
<leoquant> ja je zit daar op goud
<StefandeVries> Niets boven Amsterdam, toch? ;)
<leoquant> lol
<gijsbert> Nee, wel onder Amsterdam.
<leoquant> komt onze gijs met ijsschots het land binnen
<leoquant> goed voor de gesch boekjes
<gijsbert> Die schotsen komen vanzelf wel.
<leoquant> 2015 gijsbert amsterdam en bij alkmaar verdronken
<gijsbert> Zou zomaar kunnen.
<leoquant> of vermoord
<gijsbert> Ik kan ongeveer 25m onder waer zwemmen.
<leoquant> 2015?
<leoquant> :-*
<gijsbert> Ik kijk altijd om mij heen.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-05
<Cees> 12.10 ready http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallatieMiniCD gaat uit van een normele (standaard keuze) installatie
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-06
<Luckiboy> ping RawChid
<Luckiboy> Ik kom toch niet naar de Jam, dan weet je dat, voor als ik valse verwachtingen op het forum had geschept :P
<RawChid> Hey Luckiboy, duidelijk
<RawChid> Nee, je zei dat je misschien kwam ofzo toch. Dus :)
<RawChid> Jammer dat je er niet bij kunt zijn
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik zou graag komen, maar ik kan dus geen vervoer regelen (aanbod Vistaus was vriendelijk, daar niet van)
<RawChid> Helaas
<Luckiboy> Volgende keer beter
<Luckiboy> :)
<Luckiboy> Is zo'n Jam trouwens een jaarlijks evenement of niet?
<RawChid> Internationaal is het 2 keer per jaar (ongeveer een dikke maand voor de release)
<RawChid> We doen er niet elke keer aan mee
<Luckiboy> Ah, dus op zich nog genoeg evenementen te gaan (ook releaseparty's, hcc e.d.
<RawChid> Precies
<RawChid> Hopelijk volgende keren wat meer bij jou in de buurt
<Luckiboy> Dat zou mooi zijn idd
<Luckiboy> Ik zou misschien ook wel eens een Jam of zo willen organiseren, maar dat wordt wel kleinschalig, er is niet zoveel parkeergelegenheid in Montfoort :P
<RawChid> lol, maakt toch niet uit
<RawChid> Komen nu ook nog geen 10 man
<hannie> dag timo^ en trijntje Vergaderen 19 sept ok?
<timo^> hey hannie
<timo^> hoe laat?
<hannie> 20:00 ok?
<timo^> prima :)
<hannie> ok, zal tijd nog in mail opnemen
<commandoline> trijntje: voorlopig eerst maar eens zien of we de verschillende versies bij kunnen houden, maar wel een linkje om even te onthouden: http://www.dylanmccall.com/blog/2012/09/05/installer-slideshow-customization/ :)
<trijntje> hey commandoline, die post had ik net gezien idd
<commandoline> ok :)
<UndiFineD> trijntje, ik denk niet dat ik zon script heb (gehad)
<trijntje> UndiFineD: je heb gelijk, ik haal jouw en commandoline door elkaar
<UndiFineD> :)
<timo^> ha leoquant
<leoquant> hoi timo
<Luckiboy> hoi leoquant
<timo^> nog maar 2 weken dan kan ik de nick Timo laten droppen :D
<leoquant> o waarom?
<commandoline> timo^: zeker weten? Tien jaar registratie krijgt 'ie wat extra punten voor dacht ik.
<timo^> die gast heeft 13 weken niet ingelogd :)
<timo^> commandoline:10 weken standaard
<timo^> plus een extra week per jaar
<leoquant> o ja :P
<commandoline> ah, ok.
<timo^> met een max van 5 weken :)
<leoquant> hallo fer
<leoquant> of Fer
 * StefandeVries doopt cervelaat in mosterd en nomt.
<StefandeVries> Woeps.
<trijntje> commandoline: heb jij dat ene scriptje nog om het gebruik van een ppa te zien, ik heb bijna de nieuwe versie van het pakket klaar
<commandoline> ja, dat heb ik nog.
<commandoline> ubuntu-defaults-nl	3+1~precise1	1
<commandoline> achtereenvolgens pakket, versie en download count.
<trijntje> handig, staat dat scriptje ergens zodat ik het zelf kan runnen?
<commandoline> momentje, ik zal het even posten
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189528/
<commandoline> mogelijk werkt het ook met een anonieme login, maar één keertje inloggen zodat je computer de gegevens kan downloaden is te overzien...
<commandoline> dit in een .py bestand opslaan, dan python bestand.py, en dan de instructies volgen.
<trijntje> commandoline: thanks!
<trijntje> pff, kom er net achter dat launchpad de nieuwe pakketten nogsteeds niet gebouwd heeft, terwijl ik het al vanmorgen gevraagd had
<trijntje> heb ik helemaal voor niks 12.04 geinstalleerd + alle updates gedaan om te testen of het nu werkt :P
<trijntje> Twee korte vraagjes over het script: wat is die 'production' in de regel voor launchpad
<trijntje> en waar staat de 1.0 voor in desired_dist_and_arch
<commandoline> production betekent dat je op de echte launchpad zit, niet een kopie ('staging')
<commandoline> dat betekent dat als je data aanpast, het ook werkelijk aangepast wordt. Maar dat doet dit script niet.
<commandoline> die 1.0 is de launchpad api versie
<commandoline> je hebt geloof ik 1.0, beta en devel ofzo
<commandoline> dit werkt iig.
<commandoline> en ja, de lp build farm kan soms uren duren...
<trijntje> ah ok, bedankt
<trijntje> toen ik vanmorgen het aanzette was het 2 uur, en nu is het 4 uur :P
<trijntje> terwijl het op mijn pc maar 20 seconden duurt om te bouwen :P
<commandoline> ja, alleen PPA's hebben een nogal lage prioriteit
<commandoline> en ze hebben maar een beperkt aantal VM's draaien
<commandoline> de laatste keer dat ik een pakket bouwde duurde het zo'n 24 uur dacht ik.
<trijntje> nouja, dan hoop ik maar dat ik geen stomme fout heb gemaakt :P
<commandoline> de meeste fouten filtert 'ie er tijdens het uploaden al uit, gelukkig :)
 * commandoline gaat, doei!
<Cees> RawChid: zaterdag kom ik naar de jam
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-07
<RawChid> mjam
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-08
<sparklings> hallo iemand aanwezig?
<RawChid> Goede middag!
<StefandeVries> Hoi!
<StefandeVries> En excuses aan Heimen.
<StefandeVries> Alweer geen meet. :P
<RawChid> We zitten hier te Jammen in Nijmegen
<RawChid> Er is hier geen Heimen trouwens
<testcees> hallo, het is heel gezellig op de jam in Nijmegen, goede opkomt.
<RawChid> Ik zie een lag
<RawChid> Ohnee, tyoch niet
<trijntje> RawChid: nog steeds op de jam? jammer dat ik er niet kon zijn
<RawChid> Ja, we zitten nog steeds te Jammer
<RawChid> Jammen
<RawChid> En jammer dat je er niet bij kon zijn
<trijntje> volgende keer beter. Ik heb trouwens het gelocaliseerde pakket gisteren geupdate, dus we kunnen nu zien hoeveel mensen updaten
<trijntje> tot nu toe al 90 downloads, dus als dat zo doorzet betekend dat >600 gebruikers van de gelocaliseerde iso's
<RawChid> Oh nice
<wessel> ik ben opzoek naar iemand die me veel kan vertellen over ubuntu en ubuntu server.. ( wil namelijk van die schijt windows af)
<trijntje> zo, images voor 12.04.1 aan het bouwen, morgen eens testen of ze het doen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-09
<trijntje> Zijn er mensen die willen helpen met het seeden van de Nederlandse ubuntu 12.04.1 iso? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/nederlandstalige-images-voor-12-04-1-beschikbaar!
<commandoline> trijntje: ik heb net de torrents gestart, ik neem aan dat ik de 64 bit weer online zet op mijn people.ubuntu.com share?
<commandoline> en ik ben bij met de rest: amd64: 20% & i386: 35 %
<Cees> ben bezig met verschillen tussen http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Sudo en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo maar zoiets als
<Cees> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Remove_Password_Prompt_For_sudo is wel _erg_ tricky
<Luckiboy> Cees, je bedoelt voor de bezoeker om op te volgen? Ben ik het mee eens
<UndiFineD> lijkt me meer een advanced topic, just in case howto
<Cees> Ja, zo advanced dat ik het niet vertaal op onze wiki maar wel een link opneem naar de Engelstalige wiki
<Luckiboy> Mja, maar waarom zou je het willen? Het schaadt alleen de beveiliging van *buntu
<Cees> 19:44 <+Luckiboy> Mja, maar waarom zou je het willen? --> Om alle beschikbare informatie ook in het Nederlands beschikbaar te hebben
<Cees> Wie kan http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/download/torrents aanpassen voor de Nederlandse 12.04.1? Zie  http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/nederlandstalige-images-voor-12-04-1-beschikbaar!/
<Cees> commandoline?
<commandoline> Cees: ik wacht even tot de images op de people.ubuntu.com servers geupdate zijn, dan gaan alle links in één keer over :)
<Luckiboy> <Cees> 19:44 <+Luckiboy> Mja, maar waarom zou je het willen? --> Om alle beschikbare informatie ook in het Nederlands beschikbaar te hebben -> Dan zou ik er op zijn minst een grote waarschuwing bij zetten, ik vind de waarschuwing op deze pagina nog te "zachtjes" eerlijk gezegd
<commandoline> Cees: dat gebeurt zodra de torrents klaar zijn, om je een indicatie te geven. Dan is nl. de internetverbinding van trijntje weer beschikbaar voor uploaden naar de p.u.c. share, en kan ik hetzelfde doen met de 64-bit versie (die staat op mijn share).
<Cees> ik ben de torrent ook aan het binnenhalen (kan er weer op blijven) maar de oude 12.04.0 zogezegd is er al wel af
<Cees> je kan nieuwe bezoekers van de download pagina toch beter gelijk naar de .1 versie sturen? Komt vanzelf (de .0 komt wellicht niet meer...)
<commandoline> zolang de oude één seeder heeft blijft 'ie sneller binnen te halen dan de nieuwe
<commandoline> aangezien we nu met z'n zevenen allemaal op trijntje's internetverbinding zitten te wachten :P
<Cees> tsja, gaat nu wel eerg langzaaam
<Cees> (1e stuk ging supersnel :))
<commandoline> waarschijnlijk omdat je dat van andere downloaders kreeg
<Cees> ja, en daarom zitten we _niet echt_ met z'n zevenen op 1 verbinding te wachten (1 upload wordt over z'n zevenen verdeelt). Maar het gaat evenwel niet snel
<Cees> heb de 386 ff op pauze gezet (die is zo weer bij :))
<UndiFineD> i386 10 peers, amd64 11 peers
 * Cees ziet de ratio al oplopen :)
<Cees> aantal peers zie ik in transmission (serverversie) niet via de webinterface. DL from 2, af-en-toe UP to 1
<Cees> wow, nu DL from 4, UL to 2 ;)
<Albertvh> [19:57] <Albertvh> ik wil een samba server opzettten ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen
<Cees> Albertvh: dit -mwanzo kanaal is niet echt voor gebruikersvragen, die kan je beter in #ubuntu-nl stellen
<UndiFineD> nog 2 % voor i386 :)
<Cees> progress 99.92%....
<Cees> now seeding ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64-nl.iso
<Cees> van ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386-nl.iso mis ik 1 stukje
<Cees> heeft iemand al de i386 compleet?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-09-04
<iemev01> how do i install the broadcom 802.11g wifi device on my Acer Travelmate 5310?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-09-07
<Soul-Sing> hee Luckiboy , het mwanzo seizoen begint weer?
<Luckiboy> Hoi Soul-Sing, ik wou vanmiddag een mailtje sturen, inderdaad. :)
<Soul-Sing> leuk ;) en goed
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat iedereen nu wel vakantie-off is.
<Soul-Sing> indeed
<Soul-Sing> ik zal me terugtrekken uit wat restteams rond mwanzo
<Luckiboy> Oké, prima. :)
<Soul-Sing> commandoline, je oude pgp key vernieuwen op launchpad, is dat een kwestie van eerst je oude terugnemen, en dan je prog runnen?
<Soul-Sing> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team jij bent nu owner lu
<Luckiboy> Ok.
<Soul-Sing> en admin
<Soul-Sing> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-council idem
<Luckiboy> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo nog?
<Soul-Sing> its all yours
<Luckiboy> Daar ben jij nog owner, zie ik.
<Soul-Sing> done
<Luckiboy> Ik zie het.
<Luckiboy> En nu een mailtje sturen. :)
<Soul-Sing> succes
<Luckiboy> Dank je!
<commandoline> Soul-Sing: als het puur om de pgp key gaat zou ik het even handmatig doen. De CoC heb je al gesigned...
<Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> via seahorse?
<Soul-Sing> of via gen key
<commandoline> wat je het makkelijkst vindt, beide werkt prima.
<Soul-Sing> ik wu van rsa naar dsa 4096
<Soul-Sing> wou
 * commandoline checkt hoe lang zijn pgp key is
<Soul-Sing> mijn 1024 is lang, maar wel rsa 1048
<Soul-Sing> wat is het nu: 24 of 48?
<Soul-Sing> lol
<commandoline> 1024, 2048, 4096, etc. zou ik zeggen
<Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> :)
<lordnoid> waarom wil je eigenlijk dsa?
<Soul-Sing> geen idee lordnoid
<Soul-Sing> gekte
<lordnoid> aha
<Luckiboy> Bezigheidsterapie. :P
<Soul-Sing> eerlijk? ik verveel me ff
<Soul-Sing> idd bezigheidsther.
<Luckiboy> Zo, als het goed is hebben jullie een mailtje.
<Luckiboy> En nu moet ik alweer bijna werken, wat gaat de dag toch snel.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2018-09-09
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
